# Peacock.



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

This Peacock is done in gold work and silks.Hope you like it.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

That is beautiful!!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you Gail. :-D


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Bery well stitched and very good colour combinations


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

benita thank you for your lovely comments. :-D


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow amazing!!!! Very pretty


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## trish439 (Jan 25, 2015)

Fantastic


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very beautiful work.


----------



## Rugmani (May 29, 2014)

Absolutely sensational work. Congratulations.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Maureen, another W-O-W from me...that is so artistic and the colors are beautiful together. Did it take you a long time to complete? Outstanding work again.
My best to you,
Edie... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

That is really lovely work.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Awesome.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

amudaus said:


> This Peacock is done in gold work and silks.Hope you like it.


Absolutely Beautiful 💛


----------



## catcknitting (Jul 14, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Grace PALM (Feb 22, 2015)

gorgious................


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

So very beautiful! Talent at best!


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Yet another beautiful piece of stitching you have created.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely peacock!


----------



## elenus (Mar 28, 2014)

amudaus said:


> This Peacock is done in gold work and silks.Hope you like it.


Beautiful. How do you call this work, this kind of sewing?


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

WOW!!!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

This is beautiful..amazing work Amadeus! xows


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you Everyone for your lovely comments i really appreciate each and every one. :-D


----------



## sewnknit (Jun 8, 2014)

elenus said:


> Beautiful. How do you call this work, this kind of sewing?


Very pretty ,I would also like to know the stitches you used in this design.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

hen said:


> Lovely peacock!


hen!My Sister-in-Law bought some of your stunning yarn for me as a Christmas present it really is luxurious and such fabulous colours.Love your site. :-D


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

elenus said:


> Beautiful. How do you call this work, this kind of sewing?


elenus! it is called Gold Work. So pleased you like it. :-D


----------



## Southernhatlady (Jun 7, 2012)

He is a beauty!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

amudaus said:


> elenus! it is called Gold Work. So pleased you like it. :-D


Can I be dumb and ask how you would use this. Is it a decoration to add to a garment? It's certainly delicate and beautiful.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty work.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

All around lovely


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Can I be dumb and ask how you would use this. Is it a decoration to add to a garment? It's certainly delicate and beautiful.


WindingRoad!I am having put on the front of a needle case but you could have it framed also.Myself i would not put it on a garment as you would not wash it. :-D


----------



## elenus (Mar 28, 2014)

I like also and I want to learn how to do it but I don't know how to call it for a searching on Internet.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

elenus said:


> I like also and I want to learn how to do it but I don't know how to call it for a searching on Internet.


elenus! Search( Gold Work in Hand Embroidery) i have checked this and there is quite a few different sections.Hope this is helpful. :-D


----------



## elenus (Mar 28, 2014)

amudaus said:


> elenus! Search( Gold Work in Hand Embroidery) i have checked this and there is quite a few different sections.Hope this is helpful. :-D


Thank you very much


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great job.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

OMG!!! Love it :thumbup:


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

wow such talented people


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Lovely work! :thumbup:


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Gorgeous! I love peacocks! Beautiful work! ;0)


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

amudaus said:


> WindingRoad!I am having put on the front of a needle case but you could have it framed also.Myself i would not put it on a garment as you would not wash it. :-D


Thanks for the heads up. I wasn't sure what it was used for. Very pretty and very time consuming. I don't have the fine motor skills in my hands to do something like that. I"m in awe.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Vickie M (May 10, 2014)

Beautiful work!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Very pretty!!


----------



## Lynne R (Sep 1, 2011)

BEautiful work!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Wonderful. It is beautiful


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Jill Erin (Jan 12, 2014)

Stunning! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Knitter Betty (May 21, 2011)

Beautiful!! Did you follow a pattern or is it done free hand. Either way
you are very talented.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

You draw first or just from mind.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

This is stunning, I love it.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you so much for all of your beautiful comments i am so pleased you liked it.
:-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

So pretty!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

... lovely!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job.


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

absolutely beautiful! My granddaughter is into peacocks. I made her a large latch hook rug for Xmas.


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

Amazing. The colours are wonderful.


----------

